# iranian coffee shop



## dani67

this thread is  for iranian member
also welcome everybody


----------



## taksis




----------



## taksis




----------



## lush

darbareh chi makhain harf bezanin? barnameh chiye?


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> darbareh chi makhain harf bezanin? barnameh chiye?



darbareye to.


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> darbareye to.



khob bego dige

soheil kiye? hamon doste fage toe?


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darbareye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khob bego dige
> 
> soheil kiye? hamon doste fage toe?
Click to expand...

bi tarbiat


----------



## Soheil

Hello,

This coffee shop is a bit expensive for me.
Do you have any thing free?


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> Hello,
> 
> This coffee shop is a bit expensive for me.
> Do you have any thing free?


----------



## dani67

rasti soheil in lush didi barat chi gozashte?


----------



## Soheil

na, chi neveshte?


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> na, chi neveshte?




post safhe ghablesh ro bekhoon


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darbareye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khob bego dige
> 
> soheil kiye? hamon doste fage toe?
Click to expand...


lush mikham behet hatke hormat konam.


----------



## ChrisL

Interesting place but kind of hard for us English speakers to participate!


----------



## there4eyeM

My step-son recently visited Iran. He was delighted by his fine reception and by the beauty of the land and the people. There is no good reason that we should not be friends with this age-old, marvelous culture.


----------



## ChrisL

there4eyeM said:


> My step-son recently visited Iran. He was delighted by his fine reception and by the beauty of the land and the people. There is no good reason that we should not be friends with this age-old, marvelous culture.



I'm interested in learning more about it!


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> I'm interested in learning more about it!


If you have any question please feel free to contact me here. I'll be happy to answer them.
I'm curious about American society too.


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any question please feel free to contact me here. I'll be happy to answer them.
> I'm curious about American society too.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I have to log off now, but I will remember that for later on!  Thanks!    I would also to be happy to try to answer any questions you might have.    TTYL!


----------



## Rouge Rover

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any question please feel free to contact me here. I'll be happy to answer them.
> I'm curious about American society too.
Click to expand...


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Saiyron

hoom ?
hey dani ?


----------



## dani67

Rouge Rover said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any question please feel free to contact me here. I'll be happy to answer them.
> I'm curious about American society too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
Click to expand...

for example??


----------



## dani67

Saiyron said:


> hoom ?
> hey dani ?



hi azizam. welcome 

boos boos


----------



## Saiyron

dani67 said:


> Saiyron said:
> 
> 
> 
> hoom ?
> hey dani ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi azizam. welcome
> 
> boos boos
Click to expand...


hi dani
thank you


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

Saiyron said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saiyron said:
> 
> 
> 
> hoom ?
> hey dani ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi azizam. welcome
> 
> boos boos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi dani
> thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Soheil

dani67 said:


> hi azizam. welcome
> 
> boos boos


It seems you planed to establish an English version of our group right here.


----------



## Soheil

Saiyron said:


> hi dani
> thank you


Hi, How are you old friend? 
Good to see you here.


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> h




salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .

hanooz shoma ro nemishnase


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
Click to expand...


What does it mean, Dani?


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>



Is this your wife/girlfriend?  She is lovely!


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your wife/girlfriend?  She is lovely!
Click to expand...


if she was my girl friend.i wasnt here and posting ... .......
. i was in bedroom


----------



## ChrisL

So how are job opportunities there in Iran for young people?  Do you have work there?


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
Click to expand...


salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .

hanooz shoma ro nemishnase 

means:
Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> So how are job opportunities there in Iran for young people?  Do you have work there?




beach tourism bussiness
jet ski .room  and ..............
im living in north(caspian sea)

im electronic engineering but .........


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
Click to expand...



just joke
+ because you defending israel in persian board-forum


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are job opportunities there in Iran for young people?  Do you have work there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach tourism bussiness
> jet ski .room  and ..............
> im living in north(caspian sea)
> 
> im electronic engineering but .........
Click to expand...


But  . . .  ?   

Anyway, that's a very good career.  Good for you!  You can make a decent wage here in the US being an electrical engineer.


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
Click to expand...


Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are job opportunities there in Iran for young people?  Do you have work there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach tourism bussiness
> jet ski .room  and ..............
> im living in north(caspian sea)
> 
> im electronic engineering but .........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  . . .  ?
> 
> Anyway, that's a very good career.  Good for you!  You can make a decent wage here in the US being an electrical engineer.
Click to expand...

but?

thank you for obama sanction


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how are job opportunities there in Iran for young people?  Do you have work there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beach tourism bussiness
> jet ski .room  and ..............
> im living in north(caspian sea)
> 
> im electronic engineering but .........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  . . .  ?
> 
> Anyway, that's a very good career.  Good for you!  You can make a decent wage here in the US being an electrical engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but?
> 
> thank you for obama sanction
Click to expand...


I didn't vote for Obama.  I'm happy you guys got rid of that nut Ahmadinejad though.  I didn't realize you wanted to bring up politics here in your coffee shop.    I was trying to keep it light and casual, you know?


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in learning more about it!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.
Click to expand...

no.quote was for roudy.no you

+ im agnostic too.  
i think soheil too


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.quote was for roudy.no you
> 
> + im agnostic too.
> i think soheil too
Click to expand...


Interesting!  And do you face any kind of problems related to your beliefs (or non beliefs) in your country?  Maybe from the old people who might be more stuck in their old ways?


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.quote was for roudy.no you
> 
> + im agnostic too.
> i think soheil too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  And do you face any kind of problems related to your beliefs (or non beliefs) in your country?  Maybe from the old people who might be more stuck in their old ways?
Click to expand...


for example .when i was in army ( every iranian boy must serve 2 years in army)
i was in revolution guard army.but i worked in office (computer stuff..)
we had too pray ...................... or dont eat during a day at ramadan


----------



## alpine

Wow, 
3 pages and nobody screamed "death to America" or "death to Israel" or "Nuke Iran" so far...

I will be damned...


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.quote was for roudy.no you
> 
> + im agnostic too.
> i think soheil too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  And do you face any kind of problems related to your beliefs (or non beliefs) in your country?  Maybe from the old people who might be more stuck in their old ways?
Click to expand...


you cant say to your boss im atheist.
most of iranian atheist or....  lie ......


----------



## dani67

alpine said:


> Wow,
> 3 pages and nobody screamed "death to America" or "death to Israel" or "Nuke Iran" so far...
> 
> I will be damned...



death to russia


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.quote was for roudy.no you
> 
> + im agnostic too.
> i think soheil too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  And do you face any kind of problems related to your beliefs (or non beliefs) in your country?  Maybe from the old people who might be more stuck in their old ways?
Click to expand...

Dani is right, we have no religious beliefs. The Islamic government's tyranny forces some people to hate Islam.
Just like us, There are a lot of young people from muslim Families in Iran. They was shiite and they aren't now.

We have to pretend we're muslim to the government.
But many of my friends and most of my family members knows about that.

Anyway, someday in the past hated muslims but now i don't hate anybody.


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 and Soheil, there is some pressure here in the US as well by some of the "religious" to abide by their beliefs, as you will see for yourself if you browse through some of the posts.  The atheists/agnostics and the religious folks don't always get along too well.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean, Dani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salam jigar. in soheil alaghe shadidi be shoma yahoodiha dare .
> 
> hanooz shoma ro nemishnase
> 
> means:
> Hey sweety. My friend, Soheil, loves you jewish people. But he doesn't know you, yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religiously speaking, I'm actually agnostic.  My mother was/is Catholic but does not practice her religion.  My father was Episcopalian.  Why?  Do I look Jewish to you guys?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.quote was for roudy.no you
> 
> + im agnostic too.
> i think soheil too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  And do you face any kind of problems related to your beliefs (or non beliefs) in your country?  Maybe from the old people who might be more stuck in their old ways?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani is right, we have no religious beliefs. The Islamic government's tyranny forces some people to hate Islam.
> Just like us, There are a lot of young people from muslim Families in Iran. They was shiite and they aren't now.
> 
> We have to pretend we're muslim to the government.
> But many of my friends and most of my family members knows about that.
> 
> Anyway, someday in the past hated muslims but now i don't hate anybody.
Click to expand...


Thankfully we don't have any pressure here from our government to follow any particular religion, as you probably already know.  A little bit of pressure from society does exist since we have a pretty large Christian majority, but it isn't too bad since we do have separation of church and government.


----------



## Soheil

alpine said:


> Wow,
> 3 pages and nobody screamed "death to America" or "death to Israel" or "Nuke Iran" so far...
> 
> I will be damned...


Hello,
Dani said to me somewhat about you.
You're a Turkish American? Is that true?


----------



## alpine

Soheil said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,
> 3 pages and nobody screamed "death to America" or "death to Israel" or "Nuke Iran" so far...
> 
> I will be damned...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Dani said to me somewhat about you.
> You're a Turkish American? Is that true?
Click to expand...


Hi Soheil,
Not sure what he told you, but I deny all responsibility 
And Turkish, yes
American, questionable....


----------



## Soheil

alpine said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,
> 3 pages and nobody screamed "death to America" or "death to Israel" or "Nuke Iran" so far...
> 
> I will be damned...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Dani said to me somewhat about you.
> You're a Turkish American? Is that true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Soheil,
> Not sure what he told you, but I deny all responsibility
> And Turkish, yes
> American, questionable....
Click to expand...

Nice to meet you.
I likes turks and Turkey.
Its 02:15 and i must go to the bed.
See you later.


----------



## lush

*جنگ جهانی دومِ کیرِ زورو|الخلیدی|

قلبم هیروشیماست
 کیرم ناکازاکی ست
و من برلینی از خاکسترم
جایی
میان قلبم و کیرم
زن به جستجوی من بود.
نمی دانست که بیرون از این دو وجود ندارم
گفت:” می توانم وارد قلب ات شوم
بی انکه کیرت وارد من شود”
موهایش دو استالین
پستان هایش دو روزولت
لب هایش دو هیتلر
ران هایش دو چرچیل
پاهایش دو دوگل
و من استالینگرادم
زنی از آتشِ مسموم
پیش از آن که به اتاقش وارد شوم
پالتو و کیر و قلبم را
به جا لباسی اویزان می کنم
نمی خواست
کفش هایی برای پاهایش باشم
یا شن هایی
برای ساحل آبی چشم هایش
هنوز
متنفرم از عشقم به او*

*

زورو به کتابخانه می رود و به کتاب ها نگاه می کند
اگر کتاب‌های غم انگیز بگریند
اشک هایشان چه هستند؟
عنوان شان
آغازشان
پایان شان
یا نام نویسند گانشان؟
اگر کتاب‌های خشمگین می توانستند
چه چیزی را به اتش می کشیدند؟
خودشان،
کتابخانه ها،
سرها
یا جهان را؟
اگر کتاب های باردار زهدان داشتند
چه چیزی را حمل می کردند؟
خاکستر
باغچه ها
یا کتاب ها را؟
اگر کتاب های من دهان داشتند
چه می کردند؟
مرا می بوسیدند
یا به صورتم تف می انداختند؟
داستان غم انگیز پادشاهی زورو
قلبم، کیری تپنده است
کیرم، قلبی ایستاده
و من غم غربت ام.
پادشاهی من آغاز نشده است.
به خاطر جنگ های طولانی میان
قلب و کیرم
اگر قلبم قدرت را در دست بگیرد
کیرم به بیضه هایم پناهنده می شود
اگر کیرم به قدرت برسد
قلبم از سینه ام گرما می گیرد
هرگز توازنی میان
کیرم و قلبم،
واژه و خنجر نیست.
ترانه ای هستم
اگر قلبم پیروز شود.
اما اگر کیرم بیاستد
و آن ژل زنده بر سرش اویزان شود
قلبم به دلتنگی هایش پناه می برد
و تختخوابم از ران ها پر می شود
هرگز زنی را ملاقات نکردم
که مثل خط مرزی امن
میان کیر و قلبم قرار گیرد
گاه زنی را ملاقات می کنم
که در قلبم پنهان می شود
گاه زنی را ملاقات می کنم
که در کیرم پنهان می شود
خیلی از زن ها کیرم را از قلبم بیرون می کنند
باقی زن ها از راه کیرم، قلبم را تعقیب می کنند
گاهی فکر می کنم
که دیواری از زن ها نیاز دارم
برای مرزبندیِ
میان کیر و قلبم*


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darbareye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khob bego dige
> 
> soheil kiye? hamon doste fage toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lush mikham behet hatke hormat konam.
Click to expand...


be soheil hatke hormat kon.manam khosham miad azaah


----------



## lush

soheil.pls translate that poem to american friends.if you can


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darbareye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khob bego dige
> 
> soheil kiye? hamon doste fage toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lush mikham behet hatke hormat konam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be soheil hatke hormat kon.manam khosham miad azaah
Click to expand...


pas bia group .........


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> darbareye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khob bego dige
> 
> soheil kiye? hamon doste fage toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lush mikham behet hatke hormat konam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be soheil hatke hormat kon.manam khosham miad azaah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pas bia group .........
Click to expand...


groupet kosh?link ?


----------



## ChrisL

I used a translation site on google to translate the poems.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> I used a translation site on google to translate the poems.



real  translate = lush need penis


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Do you guys listen to American music?  Grunge?    This is a great tune!


----------



## ChrisL

What about Pearl Jam?  Have you heard of them before?  They are AWESOME!  *thumbs up*


----------



## dani67

*Amon Amarth "Father of the Wolf" (OFFICIAL ... - YouTube*
▶ 10:08
https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=KwdcFVsmYtU
Jan 17, 2014 - Uploaded by Metal Blade Records
NEW VERSION WITH STEREO AUDIO AT:  Order at: http ...

*Amon Amarth "Deceiver of the Gods" (OFFICIAL) - YouTube*
▶ 4:20
https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=5Z3spJ_z3Es
Apr 15, 2013 - Uploaded by Metal Blade Records
Order Here: Amon Amarth Amon Amarth's "Deceiver of the Gods" from the album ...

*Amon Amarth "Twilight Of The Thunder God ... - YouTube*
▶ 4:26
https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=edBYB1VCV0k
Sep 22, 2008 - Uploaded by Metal Blade Records
Order at: Amon Amarth - Metal Blade Records Amon Amarth video ...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Rock on, Dani!


----------



## lush

hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick


he is lie.im not gay

+hey chrisl 
lush in persian= whore


----------



## Soheil

alpine said:


> Wow,
> 3 pages and nobody screamed "death to America" or "death to Israel" or "Nuke Iran" so far...
> 
> I will be damned...


What do you think about this one?  It seems that this guy is a Super Pure Iranian!! 


Do you see? Several of them already destroyed by the Nuclear hammer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite sure that US and Israel are two of them.


----------



## PK1

Soheil said:


>


---
What is your opinion of the film
_*Jafar Panahi's Taxi *(_تاکسی‎‎) ?
.


----------



## Soheil

PK1 said:


> What is your opinion of the film
> _*Jafar Panahi's Taxi *(_تاکسی‎‎) ?
> .


Hi,
I haven't seen it.(shy smile)
What's it about?


----------



## dani67

PK1 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> What is your opinion of the film
> _*Jafar Panahi's Taxi *(_تاکسی‎‎) ?
> .
Click to expand...

What is your opinion؟?
i dont watch it yet but i like panahi 
he banned because of political movie against ........


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of the film
> _*Jafar Panahi's Taxi *(_تاکسی‎‎) ?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't seen it.(shy smile)
> What's it about?
Click to expand...

he is banned .......


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> Do you guys listen to American music?  Grunge?    This is a great tune!


Most of my favorite music is European but there is some American music that i love.

Do you know Dinah Washington? I have only this song from her, very lovely:


----------



## PK1

Soheil said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of the film
> _*Jafar Panahi's Taxi *(_تاکسی‎‎) ?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't seen it.(shy smile)
> What's it about?
Click to expand...

---
I have not seen the film yet, but plan to.
It takes place in Tehran, a city i visited a long time ago.
This is a partial review from someone who saw the film:

_Imagine, if you will, a world in which you may walk freely on the streets, but are hardly free at all.
Taxi, which won an award at the 2015 Berlin International Film Festival, gives viewers a glimpse into modern-day Iran, a country where criminals are executed for petty theft and women jailed for trying to attend a men's volleyball match._
.


----------



## PK1

dani67 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> What is your opinion of the film
> _*Jafar Panahi's Taxi *(_تاکسی‎‎) ?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your opinion؟?
> i dont watch it yet but i like panahi
> he banned because of political movie against ........
Click to expand...

---
It's unfortunate that the current Iran government does not respect political criticism, and has intolerance for citizens who prefer to "_*think for yourself & question authority*_", which is a scientific viewpoint.
.


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick



Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys listen to American music?  Grunge?    This is a great tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my favorite music is European but there is some American music that i love.
> 
> Do you know Dinah Washington? I have only this song from her, very lovely:
Click to expand...


I actually have never heard this song before.  It is probably a little bit before my time.  Very pretty though.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know what time it is in Iran but it is before noontime here!  

Good morning!


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys listen to American music?  Grunge?    This is a great tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my favorite music is European but there is some American music that i love.
> 
> Do you know Dinah Washington? I have only this song from her, very lovely:
Click to expand...


very gay


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> I don't know what time it is in Iran but it is before noontime here!
> 
> Good morning!



8: 30 pm


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what time it is in Iran but it is before noontime here!
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8: 30 pm
Click to expand...


Okay, well good evening to you then!


----------



## lush

ChrisL said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
Click to expand...


I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
Click to expand...


You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?   

I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
Click to expand...

she is lier.she is troller.


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
Click to expand...

chi kossher migi.to ro sag nemikone


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is lier.she is troller.
Click to expand...


Don't worry about it, Dani.  People say things about other people that aren't true all the time around this forum.  Nothing new.  Lol.


----------



## lush

ChrisL said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
Click to expand...


my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.

all people are diferend in evrything.long time....


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is lier.she is troller.
Click to expand...


kos lise avazi


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
Click to expand...


She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is lier.she is troller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kos lise avazi
Click to expand...


lush to hamoon emily hasti?


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
Click to expand...


she is woman. i know her


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she is woman. i know her
Click to expand...


Friend of yours?  Lol.


----------



## lush

ChrisL said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi chrisl.so?do u find translanion for this poem's post modren in persian the literature? dani is lie.he is gay & will hard dick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
Click to expand...


yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
because naked & ....

what u guess aboute me?


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she is lier.she is troller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kos lise avazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lush to hamoon emily hasti?
Click to expand...

na.emily kiye? kos lis


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
> because naked & ....
> 
> what u guess aboute me?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  Why don't you tell me something about you?


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you talk that way about Dani?  And how would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
> because naked & ....
> 
> what u guess aboute me?
Click to expand...


chi kossher migi?


----------



## lush

ChrisL said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
> because naked & ....
> 
> what u guess aboute me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why don't you tell me something about you?
Click to expand...


im male.hide is good in net for iranian.because save & safe.

so? what u see?


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know him little time from forum' farsi.hi's very gay & will me for sex & thinks im woman or hard teengeer.how u think about dani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
> because naked & ....
> 
> what u guess aboute me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chi kossher migi?
Click to expand...


kodomesho migi? akhe ziadan


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
> because naked & ....
> 
> what u guess aboute me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why don't you tell me something about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im male.hide is good in net for iranian.because save & safe.
> 
> so? what u see?
Click to expand...


I really cannot say.  You would have to post more in English so I could read some of your posts.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a woman as an avatar, so people might think you are a woman?
> 
> I don't really know Dani, but he seems nice.  We've had a disagreement on some political things, but I disagree with a lot of people on political issues around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my avatar is very lovley actor from iran.her name's golshifteh farahani.now she"s actnig with ridle scoot" film.about history the moses.
> 
> all people are diferend in evrything.long time....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's very cute.  I was just trying to say that if you use a woman as your avatar picture, some men might think you are a cute woman!    And if you don't have a male/female on your profile too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh.she is.i love her in time teenegger.very very love.now idon't forget.i love she.but iranain people are hate.
> because naked & ....
> 
> what u guess aboute me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why don't you tell me something about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im male.hide is good in net for iranian.because save & safe.
> 
> so? what u see?
Click to expand...


Do you like Dani or dislike Dani?  It's kind of hard to know.  Lol.


----------



## lush

i can't very speak & write english but Im try.only for you.lol


----------



## lush

i like him.i bullied him


----------



## Soheil

And that inverted Bowl we call The Sky,
Whereunder crawling coopt we live and die,
Lift not thy hands to IT for help —for It
Rolls impotently on as Thou or I.

نيکی و بدی که در نهاد بشر است
شادی و غمی که در قضا و قدر است
با چرخ مکن حواله کاندر ره عقل
چرخ از تو هزار بار بيچاره تر است

Rubáiyát of Omar Khayyám (1048–1131)

I think Khayyám is most famous Iranian historical person in the West.
I saw this poem in an american book, "Astronomy - A Self Teaching Guide" :


----------



## ChrisL

lush said:


> i can't very speak & write english but Im try.only for you.lol



You are doing very well.  No worries.


----------



## dani67

lush said:


> i like him.i bullied him


alan in yani chi?


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I have to go now and get ready for work.  See you all later.  Have a nice rest of the night!


----------



## lush

dani67 said:


> lush said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like him.i bullied him
> 
> 
> 
> alan in yani chi?
Click to expand...


hamingory


----------



## montelatici

*Young Iranians are dodging the country's 'morality police' with a new app that uses the logo of a bearded man to show the location of patrols on a Google map *

*App collects data on police checkpoints to help Iranians avoid patrols*
*Despite being blocked by authorities the app is trending on social media*
*Users of the app, 'Gershad', have managed to bypass Internet restrictions *
*



*


Read more: Iranians dodge religious police with app showing location of patrols 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## dani67

montelatici said:


> *Young Iranians are dodging the country's 'morality police' with a new app that uses the logo of a bearded man to show the location of patrols on a Google map *
> 
> *App collects data on police checkpoints to help Iranians avoid patrols*
> *Despite being blocked by authorities the app is trending on social media*
> *Users of the app, 'Gershad', have managed to bypass Internet restrictions *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Read more: Iranians dodge religious police with app showing location of patrols
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



yes.its true.
it is iranian nature


----------



## ChrisL

Happy Wednesday to my Iranian coffee shop friends!


----------



## dani67

*یغما گلرویی - تصور کن (Yaghma Golrouee-Tasavor Kon ...*
▶ 3:59
Feb 4, 2016 - Uploaded by Essi N.
اثری از: یغما گلرویی آهنگساز: اشکان دباغ امیر دانایی تنظیم کننده: اشکان دباغ ترانه سرا: یغما گلرویی کارگردان: امید مردانبیگی توضیحات: ...


----------



## Gracie

It would be nice to read more commentary in English. The walls might come tumbling down if I could understand what you are posting.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile...this one is lovely:


----------



## Gracie

dani67 said:


> *یغما گلرویی - تصور کن (Yaghma Golrouee-Tasavor Kon ...*
> View attachment 63820▶ 3:59
> Feb 4, 2016 - Uploaded by Essi N.
> اثری از: یغما گلرویی آهنگساز: اشکان دباغ امیر دانایی تنظیم کننده: اشکان دباغ ترانه سرا: یغما گلرویی کارگردان: امید مردانبیگی توضیحات: ...


I had no clue what that was about but looked anyway. I am glad I did. Very powerful message.


----------



## dani67

Gracie said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *یغما گلرویی - تصور کن (Yaghma Golrouee-Tasavor Kon ...*
> View attachment 63820▶ 3:59
> Feb 4, 2016 - Uploaded by Essi N.
> اثری از: یغما گلرویی آهنگساز: اشکان دباغ امیر دانایی تنظیم کننده: اشکان دباغ ترانه سرا: یغما گلرویی کارگردان: امید مردانبیگی توضیحات: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was about but looked anyway. I am glad I did. Very powerful message.
Click to expand...

video have  english subtitle


----------



## dani67

*Happy Persian women Day, day of love in Persian culture ...*
▶ 8:40
Feb 24, 2010 - Uploaded by Eleusha Shah
Persian celebration of Sepandarmazgan : Thousands of Iranians observe the celebration day of love ...


----------



## dani67

Sepandārmazgān - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


>


Hi
Do you have any pet?
I love cats but i can't have one.  My family is anti-cat!


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Do you have any pet?
> I love cats but i can't have one.  My family is anti-cat!
Click to expand...


No, I have a rabbit!


----------



## ChrisL

Hello!


----------



## Soheil

A post in a Persian board:

Hillary Clinton wrote in her book : "I went to various countries for get their approval of making ISIS."


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> A post in a Persian board:
> 
> Hillary Clinton wrote in her book : "I went to various countries for get their approval of making ISIS."


shut  up  faggot liar


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> A post in a Persian board:
> 
> Hillary Clinton wrote in her book : "I went to various countries for get their approval of making ISIS."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut  up  faggot liar
Click to expand...


to whom are you speaking dani?    Ruouhanni?      the pile of shit rapist pig of mecca?


----------



## ChrisL

Oh come on now, everyone kiss and make up!  This is supposed to be a nice coffee shop, not a dump like the rest of the place.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## dani67

*Iran – Storms and Floods in North Leave 4 Dead*
*Iran - Storms and Floods in North Leave 4 Dead - FloodList

*

*























































*


----------



## dani67




----------



## ChrisL

And how are you doing, Dani?  Were you affected by this storm?


----------



## Vikrant

I hope you are safe and sound Dani.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> And how are you doing, Dani?  Were you affected by this storm?


my city too

my house  roof had  very small damage .


my city :


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how are you doing, Dani?  Were you affected by this storm?
> 
> 
> 
> my city too
> 
> my house  roof had  very small damage .
> 
> 
> my city :
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear about that.  Hope things get cleaned up real soon.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how are you doing, Dani?  Were you affected by this storm?
> 
> 
> 
> my city too
> 
> my house  roof had  very small damage .
> 
> 
> my city :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.  Hope things get cleaned up real soon.
Click to expand...

thank you. beach ... caspian sea helped my city .but other city in province hadnt good situation like my city


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how are you doing, Dani?  Were you affected by this storm?
> 
> 
> 
> my city too
> 
> my house  roof had  very small damage .
> 
> 
> my city :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.  Hope things get cleaned up real soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. beach ... caspian sea helped my city .but other city in province hadnt good situation like my city
Click to expand...


Well I'm glad to hear that you and your family are safe.  That looks like it was a very destructive storm.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how are you doing, Dani?  Were you affected by this storm?
> 
> 
> 
> my city too
> 
> my house  roof had  very small damage .
> 
> 
> my city :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.  Hope things get cleaned up real soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. beach ... caspian sea helped my city .but other city in province hadnt good situation like my city
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad to hear that you and your family are safe.  That looks like it was a very destructive storm.
Click to expand...

yes.  our province wasnt ready for flood in summer . for example most firefighter was in vacation 
i never see flood and storm ... september  in my life 
maybe scientist saying true : global warming


----------



## dani67

and we wating for another flood . but they saying it isnt powerfull like ....
i hope ...


----------



## dani67

birds because of
Thunderstorms in my city
very bad tragedy. i think thousand birds and animals died


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> birds because of
> Thunderstorms in my city
> very bad tragedy. i think thousand birds and animals died


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> birds because of
> Thunderstorms in my city
> very bad tragedy. i think thousand birds and animals died
Click to expand...

. sparrow are best birds. everybody like sparrow in iran .i think they  are holy animal.


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> birds because of
> Thunderstorms in my city
> very bad tragedy. i think thousand birds and animals died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . sparrow are best birds. everybody like sparrow in iran .i think they  are holy animal.
Click to expand...


So cute!


----------



## alpine




----------



## alpine




----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> birds because of
> Thunderstorms in my city
> very bad tragedy. i think thousand birds and animals died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . sparrow are best birds. everybody like sparrow in iran .i think they  are holy animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute!
Click to expand...

today again..
ramsar city
its graveyard in village. dead body ...out from grave  like horror movie by flood

white is body


----------



## dani67

iranian people called heaven to ramsar city


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> iranian people called heaven to ramsar city



Beautiful.


----------



## Soheil

Hello again,
I'm gladly back.
How are you doing?


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> Beautiful.


Hello,
I was here once and we talked with eachother.
Hope you're still doing well.


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> Hello again,
> I'm gladly back.
> How are you doing?


baz to omadi


----------



## Soheil

dani67 said:


> baz to omadi


You? I know you?


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> baz to omadi
> 
> 
> 
> You? I know you?
Click to expand...

your boss


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I was here once and we talked with eachother.
> Hope you're still doing well.
Click to expand...


Yes, I remember you.  How are you?


----------



## esthermoon

Ramsar City is wonderful!


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I was here once and we talked with eachother.
> Hope you're still doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you.  How are you?
Click to expand...

I'm better now, Thanks.
Have some mental problems, But its getting better day by day.

But specifically this days, I mean from today, for 10 days, there is some religious ceremonies, big ceremonies, Named Remembrance of Muharram in wikipedia. At nights.

I mean it's very awful, They're every where in streets, tv, radio, ... . Their awful terrible sound is extremely loud. I can hear it know in my room far from them. Its harsh. Their sound is realy unpleasant.


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I was here once and we talked with eachother.
> Hope you're still doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you.  How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm better now, Thanks.
> Have some mental problems, But its getting better day by day.
> 
> But specifically this days, I mean from today, for 10 days, there is some religious ceremonies, big ceremonies, Named Remembrance of Muharram in wikipedia. At nights.
> 
> I mean it's very awful, They're every where in streets, tv, radio, ... . Their awful terrible sound is extremely loud. I can hear it know in my room far from them. Its harsh. Their sound is realy unpleasant.
Click to expand...


you should change your city .


----------



## Sally

alpine said:


>


----------



## dani67

our heavy metal  religious madahi 
its very fun.
you should try it


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I was here once and we talked with eachother.
> Hope you're still doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you.  How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm better now, Thanks.
> Have some mental problems, But its getting better day by day.
> 
> But specifically this days, I mean from today, for 10 days, there is some religious ceremonies, big ceremonies, Named Remembrance of Muharram in wikipedia. At nights.
> 
> I mean it's very awful, They're every where in streets, tv, radio, ... . Their awful terrible sound is extremely loud. I can hear it know in my room far from them. Its harsh. Their sound is realy unpleasant.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that.  Hope you get some rest!


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> our heavy metal  religious madahi
> its very fun.
> you should try it



American heavy metal from the 1980s.  Make sure you turn it up loud!  Yaaaaahhh!


----------



## ChrisL

Don't turn down the volume yet!


----------



## Sally

ChrisL said:


> Don't turn down the volume yet!






 I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.


'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com


As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.


----------



## irosie91

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
Click to expand...


have some sympathy for Dani------he is STUCK


----------



## ChrisL

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
Click to expand...


I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!


----------



## Sally

ChrisL said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
Click to expand...



I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.

The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm

We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.


Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.


----------



## dani67

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
Click to expand...


do you know satar is religious ?
even he pray ..


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sattar fled the filth and stink of ayatoilet Iran in 1978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you know satar is religious ?
> even he pray ..
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sattar fled the filth and stink of ayatoilet Iran in 1978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you know satar is religious ?
> even he pray ..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

what?


----------



## Soheil

dani67 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I was here once and we talked with eachother.
> Hope you're still doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you.  How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm better now, Thanks.
> Have some mental problems, But its getting better day by day.
> 
> But specifically this days, I mean from today, for 10 days, there is some religious ceremonies, big ceremonies, Named Remembrance of Muharram in wikipedia. At nights.
> 
> I mean it's very awful, They're every where in streets, tv, radio, ... . Their awful terrible sound is extremely loud. I can hear it know in my room far from them. Its harsh. Their sound is realy unpleasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should change your city .
Click to expand...

What city you mean? Mash'had?!!
I need a city without majority of Iranians. Do you know such city in Iran?
"You should change your country", is a bit more realistic, I think.


----------



## ChrisL

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
Click to expand...


Music knows no country's boundaries.  Dani likes Metallica, don't you Dani?


----------



## Soheil

ChrisL said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music knows no country's boundaries.  Dani likes Metallica, don't you Dani?
Click to expand...

I love the song Master Of Puppets, Specially concert version.
My friend also love Slipknot. She loves heavy metal generally.


----------



## ChrisL

Soheil said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music knows no country's boundaries.  Dani likes Metallica, don't you Dani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the song Master Of Puppets, Specially concert version.
> My friend also love Slipknot. She loves heavy metal generally.
Click to expand...


I love metal too, but generally 80s metal I find to be the best.


----------



## Sally

ChrisL said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't turn down the volume yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is  a little confusion here, Chris.  I was responding  to Alpine who showed something about the Green Revolution in Iran.  The video I put up I believe has Sattar singing a bit about Neda Agha-Soltan,    Anyhow, if you are unfamiliar with Neda's story, you might check these two sites out.  By the way, the Iranians living here in Los Angeles want the City Council to declare the corner where the Federal Building is situated as Neda's Square.
> 
> 
> 'United for Neda' is artists' song for Iranian people - CNN.com
> 
> 
> As for Dani, that was the type of music my kids were playing.  I much prefer the mellow voice of someone like Sattar who was the favorite of the Shah's family.  However, Dani reminds me of someone who would  feel  right at home here in America.   An Iranian comedian once was being interviewed for the Los Angeles Times Entertainment Section, and he said that every time he goes back to Iran to visit, his cousins ask him how they too can get to live in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted an excuse to play some Metallica.  I wasn't even paying attention to your conversation, TBH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, Chris  Many people of my generation liked to listen to Doo Wop.  The Doo Wop guys used to sing in the subways to catch the echo.   Many readers might recognize some of the songs this Bronx Doo Wop group sang.
> 
> The Wanderer - Dion & The Belmonts — Listen and discover music at Last.fm
> 
> We also liked to listen to groups such as this.  Good for slow dancing.  Maybe you and Dani will also like the 50's music.
> 
> 
> Now back to Sattar  (since this is the Iran forum) who has a lovely voice an is now giving concerts in America.  I am sure many ex-Iranians are happy that he is here now and that he is still recording so that they can buy his  DVDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music knows no country's boundaries.  Dani likes Metallica, don't you Dani?
Click to expand...



So true.  I am sure when Rock N Roll came out, there were many people in the world loving it  and "Rocking Around the Clock.".     When you have children, you get to listen to the popular music of their time.     My kids really liked the Jackson 5 and then went on  to enjoy other types of music like this heavy metal stuff.

Even in clothing, there are no boundaries.  Look at how many people  around the world wear Levis which originated with a tailor, Levi Strauss, making them for the gold miners  in California years and years ago.    Maybe Dani puts on a pair of jeans  when he listens to heavy metal.


----------



## Sally

do you know satar is religious ?
even he pray ..[/QUOTE]

From something his wife told me last year, I don't think the family is religious.  In fact, I don't think many of the Iranians living out here are religious.   In the Iranian market, the only women you see wearing a kerchief on their heads are older ones.  The young ones are very hep and very Americanized.   Once I had dinner at Sattar's house, and that is how his Iranian guests came across to me.

I think you, Dani, would be a  perfect fit to live in America.   With your Farsi, you can become a real estate agent and sell those million dollar homes to rich Iranians.


----------



## dani67

*Iran defeat South Korea in World Cup qualifier as fans respect holy day Tasu'a at Azadi Stadium*



*Iran ran out 1-0 victors at the Azadi Stadium after fans were told by religious leaders to mourn and not cheer during the match due to the Shia Islam date in the calendar*


----------



## ChrisL

So, what do you think about Iron Maiden, Dani?  Pretty good, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

This is an awesome one, and good for Halloween season too!   Yeaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## dani67




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Soheil

dani67 said:


>


What happened to the coffee shop Dani? I suppose people can't afford to buy things from here.
I see the sanctions' effects even on this coffee shop.


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> *Iran defeat South Korea in World Cup qualifier as fans respect holy day Tasu'a at Azadi Stadium*
> 
> *Iran ran out 1-0 victors at the Azadi Stadium after fans were told by religious leaders to mourn and not cheer during the match due to the Shia Islam date in the calendar*



Dani-----feel free to celebrate------at home-----keep the curtains closed


----------



## dani67

Soheil said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the coffee shop Dani? I suppose people can't afford to buy things from here.
> I see the sanctions' effects even on this coffee shop.
Click to expand...

jew finally won. aryan lose.are you hungry like me ? have you food?  please give me two apple


----------



## Soheil

dani67 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the coffee shop Dani? I suppose people can't afford to buy things from here.
> I see the sanctions' effects even on this coffee shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jew finally won. aryan lose.are you hungry like me ? have you food?  please give me two apple
Click to expand...

What's it in the home page? Did you see it? They want money for the hosting service. I think this forum belongs to Amir Ghasemi too.


----------

